# Our puppy was born premature



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got off the phone with our breeder and she was telling me that our litter was born prematurely and had no hair when they were born. She didn't tell me this when we first came and left a deposit .
Are there any special health risks or concerns now that I need to look for.
Will they be full size dogs?
Thanks!


----------



## jroth (Sep 12, 2013)

I have no answers for you but wanted to say I hope everything turns out okay. When were they born? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Born August 30th. We are supposed to get him on Oct.23


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I really hope everything turns out alright for you and your pup. Best wishes.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wow that is alot of time between the birth and expected delivery. The breeder should have been honest with you from the start. Hopefully someone with more knowledge answers regarding premature puppies, but hopefully the litter turns out alright.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

dezymond said:


> Wow that is alot of time between the birth and expected delivery. The breeder should have been honest with you from the start. Hopefully someone with more knowledge answers regarding premature puppies, but hopefully the litter turns out alright.


I know it seems weird. But I already gave a non refundable deposit that was quite large. I will hopefully see them this weekend . They will be five weeks.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Puppy will be going home at about 8 weeks old. That is about right. How premature were they?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Calm dog said:


> I know it seems weird. But I already gave a non refundable deposit that was quite large. I will hopefully see them this weekend . They will be five weeks.


How long has this breeder been breeding? If it's non-refundable then I'm guessing they already know that a premature litter shouldn't pose any health risks, if that is true.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure. I'll ask on Sunday . I think I was in shock that she just told me today rather than a few weeks ago which would have given me an opportunity to talk to my vet. She said they had no hair so I don't know.
I was asking how many pounds he would weigh when I pick him up, and then she said hopefully ten or twelve but since they were premature she wasn't sure.
Oh brother...


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

dezymond said:


> How long has this breeder been breeding? If it's non-refundable then I'm guessing they already know that a premature litter shouldn't pose any health risks, if that is true.


Over 18 years. Also she was on the board of the Golden Retriever club
And on the recommended list.
Thanks, hopefully I'm just getting worried for no reason


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hmm for a breeder to not reveal that information earlier is a bit concerning, but maybe I'm just worrying for no reason as well. That's something I would personally let potential buyers know before a deposit and if there are any side effects.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I suspect, given that this is a reputable breeder, that if there were any health concerns they would have been addressed already with a veterinarian. But I would talk to her about your concerns when you visit so that she can address them, i just wouldn't get too worked up about it yet. I know of litters born a bit premature and from my understanding if the puppies are viable and survive there is no long term issue. Perhaps some breeders can weigh in on this though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Why can't you call your vet and discuss this? I certainly would. Make sure you have all the exact details and specifics to give him or her.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Why can't you call your vet and discuss this? I certainly would. Make sure you have all the exact details and specifics to give him or her.


I will definitely do that on Monday as I will see the puppy this Sunday and ask more questions.
Thanks


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I would definitely have a conversation with your vet. When you are at the breeder's, ask for firm dates about conception and birth. Find out if the dam has delivered early before. And try very hard to NOT get too attached to that puppy! Then talk to your vet and find out how to proceed. It's probably all OK, however the lack of candor at the time you made your commitment would really concern me in terms of a long term relationship with a breeder.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

OutWest said:


> I would definitely have a conversation with your vet. When you are at the breeder's, ask for firm dates about conception and birth. Find out if the dam has delivered early before. And try very hard to NOT get too attached to that puppy! Then talk to your vet and find out how to proceed. It's probably all OK, however the lack of candor at the time you made your commitment would really concern me in terms of a long term relationship with a breeder.


I will do that. What concerns me is the large non refundable deposit. So I don't think I could even back out if I wanted without losing my deposit.
Thanks!


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I just looked at some pictures and they are definitely smaller than the other litters of the same age. Hopefully I can go see them in person tomorrow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am by no means an expert, but I researched and read so much before having our one litter. Other people here are much more experienced. I will say though, my impression is that if they are premature by more than a few days, they simply do not live. I would be surprised if they had extra health risks if all survived. This is a completely speculative comment, and not one to take seriously or take to the bank- just my general first impression.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I researched and read so much before having our one litter. Other people here are much more experienced. I will say though, my impression is that if they are premature by more than a few days, they simply do not live. I would be surprised if they had extra health risks if all survived. This is a completely speculative comment, and not one to take seriously or take to the bank- just my general first impression.


Well, I do appreciate your input ! It sounds logical to me
I think I just got annoyed since she wasn't up front with me when I went there.
Thanks!

Edit to add,I saw your website and your pups were so cute. I read your articles too. Too bad I don't live near you!
Thanks again!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Six years ago, I had a litter that was conceived over one week... The bitch would stand for anyone anytime... She started flagging at 3 days... Took her to be bred, accepted the male at three days....was bred over one week... The litter was born, one pup, my Mick was 18'oz and full term, the next four had thin skin and looked premature, and then there was a little one soooo premature....that looked like a mouse and was was not viable.... The premature pups are,as healthy as a full term pup!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The premature ones were smaller and silky coated...


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> The premature ones were smaller and silky coated...


They were smaller at full growth?
Thanks


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I saw the little guys today and they were three days premature, and looked fine!
I didn't get to choose yet but here is a picture of one of them!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think 3 days is within the margin of error. He looks fine to me. Did they all look fine to you?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Looks like a healthy pup to me


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> I think 3 days is within the margin of error. He looks fine to me. Did they all look fine to you?


Yes they looked very healthy and bigger than I thought . I'm so relieved!
Now I really can't wait to bring him home .


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

dezymond said:


> Looks like a healthy pup to me


Yes they looked so cute ! I'm just glad I finally got to go see them.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear your visit went well.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Glad to hear your visit went well.


Thanks! Such a relief ! Now I have to be patient for two more weeks! They were so sweet.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What an adorable puppy! This is probably going to be the longest two weeks of your life!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> What an adorable puppy! This is probably going to be the longest two weeks of your life!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You are so right! But I have to get some school work done, puppy proof house and get dental work done...whew. They are going to be big by the time I pick him up . I didn't get to choose which one yet. Once I choose it will be really hard.


----------

